# Official Lyft : Our pink zone means nothing



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I accepted Lyft ride from San Diego airport that was all pink . Made screenshot of it, seconds later received request, made another screenshot. Both screenshots have exact same hour and minute but of course I received no prime time. Below are those two screenshots along with service rep basically telling me pink zones means nothing to them. 
So, if you can - try switching to Uber if you are in the middle of high activity! That's what I got from his response... At least Uber won't screw you on surge.









*Ivan* (Lyft)

Sep 25, 11:20 PM PDT

Hi there Drew,

Thanks for reaching us. I'll be happy to assist you with your inquiry about the Prime Time surge in Peggy's ride.

I'm sorry to hear that this ride didn't get a Prime Time surge. I'll check things out for you right away!

I've just verified Peggy's ride information and noticed that the system didn't register any surge for this ride, which means that there was not Prime Time surge applying for this ride in the app of the passenger at that moment. That's also why on the rating screen for Peggy it doesn't say the ride got Prime Time.

Please, keep in mind that when you don't see a Prime Time surge reflected in your earnings at the end of a ride, it means that at the time of the request, *no Prime Time surge was applying in the passenger's app*.

I understand that the app provided you the percentage of surge you could receive if the ride got into Prime Time. However, keep in mind that this percentage and being within a pink zone of a heat map doesn't guarantee that the ride will get a Prime Time surge not that the percentage you see will be the one applying in the ride. This is due to how fast Prime Time can change and that the heat map updates every few seconds and from one minute to the next the prime time can change or stop being available. Which means that accepting a request from a pink area is not a guarantee that it will be Prime Time or that the shown percentage is the one would apply. In addition to this, the Prime Time surge that actually applies in a ride is the one showing in the passenger's app at the moment of the request. So, *the best way to know if a ride was Prime Time and the percentage for the ride is by checking the passenger rating screen after the ride is over*.

Remember that the heat map and the given percentage is a just tool in order to raise a bit the chances for drivers to get a Prime Time surge but as Prime Time is dynamic there's no way to ensure always a surge.

For further information about Prime Time, please visit this web page.

I trust this clears things up for you. Have a wonderful Tuesday!

See you on the road,

Ivan

Lyft Support Representative

Help Center - http://lyft.com/help
Ask Lyft on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/asklyft


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

It looks like you're just outside the edge of the pink zone.

Happens a lot


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Except customer is in pink zone and it's airport. Customer is in pink zone for terminal one. You can zoom in to see. 
Right before that customer I had another one I cancelled on. I found it odd that no 25% showed up on my screen. So for Peggy I did a screenshot.

Lyft just want us to drive there to work for normal price. Uber is the solution to such a problem.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Except customer is in pink zone and it's airport. Customer is in pink zone for terminal one. You can zoom in to see.
> Right before that customer I had another one I cancelled on. I found it odd that no 25% showed up on my screen. So for Peggy I did a screenshot.
> 
> Lyft just want us to drive there to work for normal price. Uber is the solution to such a problem.


Uber is DEFINITELY NOT THE ANSWER! 
Uber is very well known to screw drivers out of a surge rate in the exact same situation. Both Uber and Lyft play the EXACT same b*s game.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Whether or not PT will be applied shows up front in the ping request itself. 7miles (the driver) knows this but this customer service guy (Ivan) doent seem to know that, which is typical ever since they moved the whole department to a cheap labor location out of state in Timbuktu. Ever since, none of their CS reps know much about their app and the mechanics of Lyft.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

This happens in a lot of places but is most common at the airports. It's the one place they will place pink on the map, but try their hardest to not pay prime time, unless it really gets slammed then they have to. Airports have a different algorithm. Guess they don't want to piss of pax or airport authorities with constant surge.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Something might have been up/not working yesterday for queue areas. I got three 25 minutes away requests for DFW airport (dallas) which almost normally has at least 50 the in the queue. So weird. I took one just because it was on my way home... still bad choice because it cost me a good hour time. I KNOW, I KNOW! Don’t ever trust the Lyft. I feal like a battered woman with two black eyes... I just don’t listen!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

If its not on the acceptance screen, you aren't going to get it. Rule #2 of newbie driving.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I've had similar things happen to me on boober and lyft. If it's not on the request ping it's not surge or pt.


----------

